# Cloudy water not sure why



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

So my Aquarium is about 4 months old. 60 Gallon freshwater community with 28 fish.
The water seems to test within normal parameters. I have had some brown algae on the decor none on glass till this morning. The fish seem to be fine and healthy but water is cloudy. Any Ideas? It has been about 2 weeks since my last Partial water change about 20 gallons. Ill do it again tonite.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I had the same issue with my 30g w/ Aqueon 60 OTB filter. Was up and running since February. I was doing crazy water changes. I finally installed a circulator pump from an old u/g filter. I have it on the same timer as the lights. WOW! what a difference. Water crystal clear. Worth a shot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Without any further info....filter too small for the tank size AND the population, stocking level too high, water changes not frequent enough with current stocking, feeding too much....probably one of those or combination.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

i had a problem with cloudy water to and i cleaned out my one filter completely and the next morning my water was crystal clear...just try cleaning your gravel,decorations,or filter


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the info! I have 2 Whisper 60 HOB Filters Based on the advice of the guy at my LFS I was alternating swapping out the cartridges about 1 per month,since I have had the aquarium going I have changed each filter once. Should I do it more often? I do about 20 gallon water change every 2 weeks Except the week I change the filter. I had thinking about a power head wasn't sure if I needed one or not.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

With your stocking level, I would do your water changes weekly.


----------



## NoMoreToys (Mar 21, 2011)

I would try the power head. Connect it to the same timer as the lights. This gives the fish a break at night. Really, that's what cleared up my issue.


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok thanks!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A powerhead fixing a cloudy water problem, if you remove that it could be some form of debris, doesn't quite sit right with me. That sounds like it would infer that there is stagnant water or uncirculated. If adding a powerhead fixed it, the problem didn't go away but hid it with moving water. Better to figure out what is causing the cloudy water.


----------

